# CAE survival on the ground?



## ReiLossefalme (Jul 23, 2011)

I was wondering if the CAE virus can survive for any period of time in the dirt. Such as, if a CAE positive goat leaks milk on the grass, or is slaughtered and the blood spills on the ground, how long is that area potentially infectious to CAE negative goats?

Rei


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome from NJ :wave: 
The most common comparison of CAE is to human AIDS. It can be transmuted by bodily fluid so I assume it has some amount of survival time out of the goat but I don't know for how long.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Interesting question. Since it's a virus, I think it wouldn't survive long - a day or two maybe? But don't quote me; it's just a guess! I've also heard that water destroys the virus, or something like that. Anyone else heard that?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I know it doesn't survive long outside the body, but I'm not sure what that time-limit is.
Someone else said a while back that water kills CAE because it breaks down the cell walls and it needs to be intact to infect. I'd reckon once it's dry it's no longer viable.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Amos said:


> I'd reckon once it's dry it's no longer viable.


That is what I would think also.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Yep, once it's dry, it's toast.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yep, once it's dry, it's toast.


 Yep... :wink: :greengrin:


----------

